# Ft Stewart hog hunt



## dbj1125 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anybody want to get together and head down for a weekend in the near future? I have a few buddies that want to go and the more the merrier. If you have been to Stewart before, it could get you a good meal bought for you.

    Let me know.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

I may be interested in joining ya'll. I can only hunt Saturdays though


----------



## kawiguy08 (Jan 1, 2014)

I would be interested also.


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in savannah and, always down to hunt stewart


----------



## Bama B (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like join in. Just pick a weekend. Are to thinking after deer season.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 2, 2014)

looks like only locals want to get in the action. sounds good to me. when we going?


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya another local here I'm bout 10 mins from Stewart and would be interested


----------



## Bama B (Jan 2, 2014)

I will be out Sat on stewart looking around. Plan to deer hunt in the morning. Then do some scouting for fresh hog sign. I think the stewart management hunt is sat so I dont know what areas are open.


----------



## 02stroker (Jan 3, 2014)

yes stewart managed hunt is on sat


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was selected for last years hog hunt in the red cloud complex. That's where the hunt will be tomorrow and I was skunked. I was the only one in my group of 6 that went home empty handed. best wishes for tomorrow Stoker


----------



## dbj1125 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll be honest with ya'll. I know nothing about Stewart other than that's where my dad went to Viet Nam from. I figure after deer season, maybe second weekend in Feb. I am trying to research all the info now to get on base to hunt.


----------



## base3448 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty easy process,  Number #1 thing that ties a lot of hunters up is "Remember to File and register your Weapons"  takes several weeks.  
2.   Hunting License
3.   Hunter Safety Card

I think you ready, take time and read the Reg 420 on the website, check in and out.  Carry all required documentation on you.  Think that's it,  did I miss anything.

Oh, river is up.  Flooded out a lot of low line areas,  which is a good thing.


----------



## anonymous1am (Jan 4, 2014)

I would like to go, but my guns aren't here yet.  So sad.  Maybe in april Ill be able to make the time.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 5, 2014)

It only took about 2 hrs to register my weapon. Print the form from offline, fill it out and take it to provo office or were ever it was they sent me. I did it on hunter on my lunch break.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 5, 2014)

I was on the managed deer hunt yesterday. Plenty of pigs killed, and a good number of deer. 

Come up with a date, and if I can make it, I am always willing to hunt stewart for some porkers.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also, due to deer season pressure, its a little tough to find even pigs right now. Right after turkey season its like shooting fish in a barrel, but right now they are a little leary.


----------



## jbjammin (Jan 7, 2014)

Bama B said:


> It only took about 2 hrs to register my weapon. Print the form from offline, fill it out and take it to provo office or were ever it was they sent me. I did it on hunter on my lunch break.


What site did you go to get the form?


----------



## Bama B (Jan 7, 2014)

Just type in ft stewart weapon registration on google search engine. It will prompt you I just did it a couple of hours ago and printed the form for myself and a couple of my guys.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 7, 2014)

Jbjammin. Pm sent


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll be out there in the morning. I'll be filling up the truck at loves around 7 if anyone wants to meet up .


----------



## Bama B (Jan 10, 2014)

I will be there in the morning. going to try to sneak up on one after morning hunt. seeing good hog sign


----------



## anonymous1am (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish my guns were here, sounds like a lot of fun.  another couple weeks and I will be out there with you guys.  Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Bama B (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty good day. Learned a few new tricks thanks to Johnnyk2000. Found a couple of hogs but was not able to get it all together. Wind all over the place and weather not the best. Looking foward to getting back out there. Thankyou again Johnnyk2000. it was a pleasure to meet ya and have the opportunity to hunt with you. I guess you can teach a old dog some new tricks.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for a copy of the rules reguarding weapons allowed for shooting hogs on the base. If I understand correctly large cal rifle still allowed east of 119. Whats allowed west of 119


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Bama, look at the appendix in the new reg/policy letter. i think its App C. Any small game rim fire weapon. I found a crossing yesterday over by your neck of the woods. looked like there was about 15 hogs in that group that crossed the road


----------



## Bama B (Jan 14, 2014)

All right now you cant hunt that area with out me until April. Thats cool.  You going to try to hunt Sat. I am going to try. My buddy is supposed to be in town. I looked in the rules and finally found it.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 14, 2014)

If I read it correctly I cant hunt were we were Sat evening with my 270 right. My areas its okay because its east of 119. Or is it after turkey season.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

You cant use your. 270 where we saw the hogs but you can where we were sat morn. Sorry I cant hunt Saturday made plans weeks ago. I will let you know where I saw those tracks. It was just a tad SW of where we started sat. Buddy said he heard some hogs fighting in there this evening. After turkey season you can use your vented fire again all over post


----------



## Bama B (Jan 14, 2014)

Thats what I thought about the guns. Well we know there in there just scattered more than in your areas. Let me know about the tracks. Hopefully we can zero in on them Sat.


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll be back after it this weekend if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ya I'll meet up what day


----------



## Bama B (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking at sat morning not sure were yet. probaly C or B areas.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok well if you get a time let me know


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 17, 2014)

Mom gave us the slip but I managed to grab this little guy. I figured she might squeel and bring mom back but the piglet couldn't care less. We sent her back into the swamp.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool Drew. Were you on Stewart


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah we were on stewart


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 19, 2014)

I would like to direct you to a FB page that I out there for alot of your answers. It is https://www.facebook.com/HAAFoutdoors?ref=hl and https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stewart-Outdoors/128913967279228?ref=hl

I hope this helps you but they have a lot of information that will answer your questions and you can even talk with them to get a large group together to head out to Stewart and even HAAF. Thanks guys!

RLTW!

#adventuringtheoutdoors


----------



## Bama B (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I met up with Anonymous1am and Djtrout81 this past sat for a little hog hunting. Seen one and jumped a couple more. Just could not close the deal. But truely enjoyed meeting these guys and spending the afternoon in the woods. I would like to thank these guys for there service to our country. And hope that we get chance to jump some more hogs.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 20, 2014)

Had a great time I'll be back this sat hopefully yall didn't have any luck after I left?


----------



## Bama B (Jan 20, 2014)

No I managed to tear a strut out the front of my truck. We checked out a few other spots in the area that we hunted. The best sign was were we hunted. We checked out another area that had some old sign. I will be back at it sat if I get my truck repaired.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok cool ima try and get my guns registered so I can actually kill something in that thick brush


----------



## Bama B (Jan 20, 2014)

Its easy just fill out the form online and take it in. It took about ten minutes at Hunter the other day. I will let you know about next Sat. The parts for my truck should be in wed.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok cool hopefully Johnnyk will come out too


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 22, 2014)

I planning on a trip tomorrow afternoon. I'll let you know if I see something. interested to see if I can find swine in this chilly weather.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 22, 2014)

Good. You can scout us a place to Sat. I have three coming with me. Johnnyk are you still coming Sat.


----------



## ruger man (Jan 24, 2014)

Ya'll  are getting after them. I am out there alot myself if you ever need somebody to hunt with. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't check this thread and made some other plans for saturday, otherwise I'd be out there. Good luck guys. 

Drew, that little thing would have been coming home with me. Who needs a pot belly pig when you have the real deal?


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 24, 2014)

Man, it was first thing in the AM. We were gonna hunt all day. If i had caught him on the wY back to the truck the wife's cat would have had some competition at the food bowl !


----------



## Drew dumas (Jan 24, 2014)

Sunday afternoon, let's get a posse together to tear em up.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 24, 2014)

Drew we might be able to put something together for sunday afternoon. I will let you know tommorrow evening.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 24, 2014)

I would be able to do Sunday afternoon I can't do tomaro morning tho bama how late yall plan on staying out tomaro?


----------



## Bama B (Jan 24, 2014)

All day is the plan. Unless we get into them during the day. Text me if you can come out.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 25, 2014)

Well it was a good day. Jumped alot of hogs. managed to kill a nice sow. Plan on trying it again tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## kawiguy08 (Jan 30, 2014)

When would be the next time you are going out. I would to join if i could. I have a real bad itch to get me a hog. Thank you


----------



## Bama B (Jan 30, 2014)

Thinking about sat afternoon. If work allows. weather has scedule all mixed up. will know tommorrow evening


----------



## kawiguy08 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dang thats just about the only time i cant go because the wife works then. but i still might be able to.


----------



## Drew dumas (Feb 22, 2014)

Got on some this morning. Fast and furious 10 seconds with the bolt action.


----------



## Bwdonald (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats Drew.  The little one looked good you cooked up today.

We got on them again this morning.  Should've gotten a couple more but we were happy.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats guys. A few of us jumped 4. Had them running all over the place. River really high and everything is flooded. Hope to get into them next Sat.


----------

